# high temp



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

something weird happened on the way home. i looked down at the cluster since it beeped at me and it said engine temp very high and the needle was on red. i pulled over immediately and sat for about 5sec and it went away and the needle went back to normal. i went home, very carefully, and it never acted up again. anybody seen this or have any ideas? i had a coolant level sensor replaced about 2 months ago but this is the first thing since that.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

This is a documented issue in the 04s, there's a TSB on it. I had this problem along with the erratic speedometer. The dealer flashed the computer and it hasn't had either problem since. Lucky for me, the temp spikes happened about 3 minutes after start when it was about 10 outside, so I knew it was a software/sensor issue. Good luck with this if your baby is out of warranty, I know some dealers like to charge an arm and a leg for anything involving computers.

A quick search garnered this:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1826&highlight=erratic+speedo


:cheers


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks. and thankfully she's still got warranty until december and i bought an extended warranty. work for a dealership chain that has Pontiac so yay for employee pricing.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

My GTO temperture gauge did the same thing on the interstate.
I actually saw it rise at an abnormal speed. Would have had to be on fire so I freaked and started changing lanes to pull over when the gauge decided to go back down to normal.

_I had the computer flashed with the GM intrument cluster TSB update a few weeks prior._

Called my Pontiac Dealer about from my cell and he said for him to do anything he will have to keep until it acts up again. Drive it around each day and watch for it to happen. 

Just annoying beacuse it is a known TSB and I have the expensive extra warranty with Pontiac. I wrote GM..no good. Wrote the BBB.no good. I had the strut rub also and my dealer would not repair that either. said it was rubbing bad.
I upgraded the bushings....pedders

I love this car but this will be my last GM product. My Dodge truck dealer fixed every little problem no question while its was under warranty.

The gauge has not done it again. But I feel sure it will and I will know.
Good luck with it. I am going to get White Auto to custom fix mine soon.
Both expenses are/will be upgrades so the expense is not so bad.
Pontiac and GM have been worthless for me. Only time Pontiac was helpful was the sell... Crown Pontiac, Hoover, Al


----------



## blackout goat (Aug 7, 2007)

*Same here*

My 06 goat just started doing it also, but its even worse when the temp outside is 100+. It has shot up to the red about 3 times this week, but goes back down.
I am going to take it to the dealer soon, I have 30k on it, so it has to be soon.


----------

